# Cockapoo belly changing colour?



## OssiMcPawsy (May 16, 2016)

Hi

I'm new to the forum so sorry if I have posted this in the wrong place.

We have an almost 1-year-old cockapoo (one year tomorrow!) who we are quite sure had a pinkish belly but now it seems like it is changing to a much darker shade. Blueish/greyish.

He got shaved two weeks ago, which we might think may be the cause. We also visited a vet to just be 100% sure it is nothing and they said they didn't really know? (The vet said it is nothing to be worried about unless he became sick). 

So I am just wondering if anyone else has had this with their cockapoo?


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Strangely enough, this has happened to me. My beautiful boy Kirby started out pink-skinned and turned almost bluish-black. The vet said all was well, and I started calling him Beyoncé, and his brother Finn (a black and white parti) retained his pink skin--I call him the pink piglet.


----------



## OssiMcPawsy (May 16, 2016)

Ha! That's really funny! Thanks for replying it's reassuring to know that it is not just us that have a colour changing cockapoo!


----------

